# Curling Irons For Long Hair?



## jas (Apr 20, 2006)

hi i have hair that almost reaches the top of my butt i love it but i always have trouble curling my hair i use this really crappy revlon curler that barely works should i buy a big curler and a small one i dont know its so confusing someone please help aha a tut would be GREAT


----------



## belleza (Apr 20, 2006)

What kind of curls do you want? Just the ends flipped somehow, or spirals?


----------



## HapaDynazty (Apr 20, 2006)

Personally I like Farouk Chi curling irons, as also the flat irons because they get REALLY hot. When you have long hair (I do too) drugstore brand curling irons will not do the trick, they do not get nearly as hot as salon irons and I have the same problem - my hair never curls. It is a bit more pricey but if you want your hair to curl - its worth it

I personally think BIG curling irons work better for long hair because when they are smaller its hard to fit all your hair on them..


----------



## jas (Apr 20, 2006)

i want spiral curls and a curler that can curl to the top of my head


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2006)

man am i envious! down to the top of your bum? awesome!

my sister has pretty long, thick hair and she used my fat gold revlon surler last time she curled her hair. it looked nice, but it's probably the same revlon curler you're having problems with. so you might want to try out something like:

belson's gold n' hot bumper spring iron: http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1611/255205
belson's curl master ceramic straight n' curl iron (this is great because it's two appliances in one! so if you ever want to straighten, you got it covered):
http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1611/255360
belson's gold n' hot marcel curling iron:
http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1612/255714

these are professional, salon quality appliances, so they should work like a dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HTH!


----------



## belleza (Apr 21, 2006)

You should get a bigger curling iron, otherwise it'll take forever! For spiral curls, starting at the top (your roots) to wrap your hair around is soooo much easier that starting to wrap at the bottom. Your hair will have more volume and be much prettier!


----------

